# Nook Simple Touch $59.99 at Walmart



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/NOOK-Simple-Touch/16662202

Saw this when I was looking online for a K2 cover.

Not as good as that Radio Shack deal, which I'm tempted to check out today just in case there's one at our little local store, but I was tempted. Didn't want to spring for it because B&N/Nook is getting so...shaky.  But at $20 it's almost a throwaway.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I read that someone printed up the page from Radio Shack & Target matched the price. Maybe Walmart would do the same.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Just got back from Walmart, they had 8 of the Nook Simple Touch. They honored the printout $19.97 price, I bought 2 of them for gifts.

I also stopped by Radio Shack & they had 1 of the Simple Touch Glowlights left at $29.97 & I bought that one for myself! I already have a Paperwhite, but sometime my library only offers ebooks in epub... so, I'll use the NOOK for overdrive library loans.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

cagnes said:


> I also stopped by Radio Shack & they had 1 of the Simple Touch Glowlights left at $29.97 & I bought that one for myself! I already have a Paperwhite, but sometime my library only offers ebooks in epub... so, I'll use the NOOK for overdrive library loans.


Oh very nice indeed....let us know how you like it. Compare the 2 lighted readers and tell us which you like best.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Our Radio Shack was sold out - now I'm feeling the need to print it out and go to Walmart!  

ETA:  I did it, Walmart price-matched as a one-time thing (more details on the Radio Shack thread).  It charging, I'm shopping online now for a cover or maybe a silicone case for it.  I swore I'd never get another Nook - but this was a deal I just couldn't pass up.  I definitely would've preferred a Glow model, but alas, Radio Shack was all sold out.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

booklover888 said:


> Oh very nice indeed....let us know how you like it. Compare the 2 lighted readers and tell us which you like best.


I haven't had a chance to open the box yet. I'll compare the 2 this weekend & lyk what I think.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some Simple Touch covers on Amazon, by the way - I got one of the M-Edge Go covers for $10.50, mostly because I have the M-Edge light so can slip that in the pocket if I end up needing a light. Which I probably won't since I almost always use my iPad Mini for reading in low-light. But just in case...



And I'm still eying eBay.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

So if anyone needs a cover for their $20 Nook, B&N has a few of them marked down to $10 on eBay. Free shipping but I did get charged FL sales tax.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

That's a great deal. I got mine Thanksgiving for about $60. Great device, at $20 that's even better!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I just got one on the Barnes and Noble site for $39! They're also on Ebay. Been wanting one for all those library books not in Kindle format 

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/nook-simple-touch-barnes-noble/1102344735

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Barnes-Noble-Nook-Simple-Touch-2GB-Wi-Fi-6in-Black/300730118003?afsrc=1


----------

